# Stock 17s and 18s?????



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok ive search so i wouldnt look like a tard if i had to ask this question lol. But i didnt find anything really except one picture of stock 18s someone had on here. And so im not wondering anymore are the stock 17s and 18s the same style? the only thing different is the size?? and was it jsut like a pontiac upgrade or something?


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

BTW im a month newbee to the GTO world. before i bought the car all i knew is that it was an LS2 fast car lol


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

They are different designs completely.

PONTIAC OEM RIMS PONTIAC FACTORY WHEELS STOCK RIM CHROME REPLICA WHEEL USED RIMS PONTIAC Wheels PONTIAC OEM RIMS PONTIAC FACTORY WHEELS STOCK RIM CHROME REPLICA WHEEL USED RIMS PONTIAC Rims

Here is a funny observation... the 18" G8 wheels look like GTO 17"s and the 19" G8 wheels are similiar to the GTO 18"s

http://www.finishlinewheels.com/PONTIAC/G8/2009/


----------



## kjsalter (Jul 30, 2010)

There are two different styles, the crapier 17's that were the most common on the GTO's, they are a little fatter and have some funky ridges in the middle of each spoke. The 18's were a little less common and look a heck of a lot better, escpessialy with the size of the car, the 17's look way to small. Thats why I went with some 19's lol! I noticed the same thing jpalamar about 2 months ago, buddy got a G8 and switched them for some black 19's i believe, but very similar.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

well now thati see the difference. thanx guys. see im learning something bout these cars everyday. I was just wondering though. Im going with somethnig completly different though

MOTEGI RACING MR118 Black Painted


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I like them. My buddy has an 06 Torred that had a set of wheels that were similar to those, but he had a huge chrom lip.

Only thing I down like is that they are only 8" wide. I wanna go with some 9-9.5" in the rear if I ever get wheels.


----------

